# PC for gaming/image processing for around 80k



## teknoPhobia (Nov 7, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
A: Gaming/Image processing
2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers?
A: Yes
3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 80-90k
4. Planning to overclock? 
A: No
5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win 7
6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: As much as possible (Not interested in a RAID config)
7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: 1920x1080 22"+
8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 9
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
A: Self
10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: ASAP
11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: I used my last Laptop for 4 years, my last desktop (minor upgrades once in a while) for 5+ now.
12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: None
13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Kolkata ATM, open to buying online

I believe the following would make a reasonable starting point:

CPU	              AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE (or maybe the 965 BE?)
RAM	              Corsair 2GB x4
MoBo	              Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
GPU	              Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Case	              Antec 600 (Or maybe keep my present Zebronics "New York")
HDD	              Seagate Barracuda 1TB + the 1TB from my current system
Optical Drive     Any decent SATA DVD writer
PSU	              Corsair VX 550W (Would this be adequate?)
Sound	      My ancient SB Live 5.1

Monitor	      Dell U2211H
Kb/Mouse	      Microsoft Wired
Spkrs	              Logitech X 230


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Msi P55 GD65 @ 7.9k
G.skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.5k
Sapphire Radeon HD6870 * 2 @ 29k
WD 1TB Black @ 4.9k
Corsair TX850W @ 7.4k
CM 690 II @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k

Total - 82.5k

rest ur choice


----------



## aniketroxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Intel core i7 930
ATI HD 5870 
corsair 850W
16 GB DDR3

this will be perfect for you


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
> Msi P55 GD65 @ 7.9k
> G.skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.5k
> Sapphire Radeon HD6870 * 2 @ 29k
> ...



yaar no i7 + X58? & why not a modular PSU? even a cabby with good ventilation & cable management will have trouble with lot of wires. better get HX & get rid of the cables.

but my question is: will 2*GTX470 make more sense here? or 2* GTX460 1Gb beat the Xfire config?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 7, 2010)

I would appreciate it if people could tell me why the alternate config would be a better idea than the present one

@jaskanwar: Why would I opt for 4 GB of RAM instead of 8, keeping in mind my need for image processing?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 7, 2010)

Replace vx550 with Seasonic S2II 500. Avoid value series ram sticks from any brand. 

Spend bit more on for x6 (but not for the same reason people have a wrong impression about and spread any nonsense). 

X6s and i7s are somewhat similar if you consider cinebench benchmarks. x6s arent as hot as older 965s. i7s are great for single threaded apps and x6s are considered by users for multi-threaded apps. i7s and x6s are good in their own right.

Only advantage AMD has is that their good enough boards are cheaper by 2-3k compared to an intel good board like sabertooth and UD3R (yes, i did not include x58-e). 
----
So the rig will look like this:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

@ sammy

6870 in CF beats gtx460 in SLI easily. 6850 in CF also better than gtx460 in SLI. though GTX470 in SLI performs better than 6870 in CF but dont you think op will be left with 2 hot powerhungry cards. 1 card doesn't matter much IMO.

@ teknoPhobia

i5 760 is better than phenom 955. change psu i mentioned to Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k as sam suggested.  which softwares will you use?

you can also look at -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 15k
MSI X58 PRO-E @ 10.5k
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1333MHz Kit for tri-channel @ 7k
rest same...

@ The Sorcerer
i7 950 better than 1090t in everything.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
> *Msi P55 GD65 @ 7.9k*
> G.skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.5k
> *Sapphire Radeon HD6870 * 2 @ 29k*
> ...



@ Jas : 
Dude P55GD65 only allows 1 x16 lane at a time ... If connecting two cards it runs at x8 each ... 
Hence HD6870 crossfire will not be possible(as it is x16 card) .... 

Correct me if I`m wrong ....


----------



## NainO (Nov 7, 2010)

Yaa, go for intel's i7 rather than AMD's X6.
JASKKANWAR SINGH my vote is with you.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

+1 for i7 !!!
Go with Jas` rig : i7 950 
                        X58 pro-e 
                        ............ etc ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

@vizkid2005
there is nothing like that. x16 gfx card can run in x8 mode. there is not much difference in performance too. i remember once topgear put up charts showing CF in x16 and x8 mode. the performance difference was little only.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

but how can a x16 card run in x8 mode (slower mode ) ??? 
I don`t get it  ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

^^it just runs


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

Do u know sapphire and msi service center in mumbai ???


----------



## jayantr7 (Nov 7, 2010)

Get a Intel Core i7 930+ processor

IMO, get a 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz+ RAM

If you are in mid-high extreme gaming, then I recommend you to go with HD 5850 and if you're fully in gaming then HD 6xxx series is there waiting for you.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @ sammy
> 
> 6870 in CF beats gtx460 in SLI easily. 6850 in CF also better than gtx460 in SLI. though GTX470 in SLI performs better than 6870 in CF but dont you think op will be left with 2 hot powerhungry cards. 1 card doesn't matter much IMO.



yup. 2*GTX470 will be really hot running. well he can cook his lunch & dinner as well game (*real life Multitasking*) 



vizkid2005 said:


> @ Jas :
> Dude P55GD65 only allows 1 x16 lane at a time ... If connecting two cards it runs at x8 each ...
> Hence HD6870 crossfire will not be possible(as it is x16 card) ....
> 
> Correct me if I`m wrong ....





vizkid2005 said:


> but how can a x16 card run in x8 mode (slower mode ) ???
> I don`t get it  ....



the lane (X16 in case of P55) is the bandwidth for the graphics card to share data with the system. in case you add 2 cards, the bandwidth is divided into 2 equal parts i.e. X8+X8 & both card runs at X8 mode. so the bandwidth has decreased. but the bandwidth offered by by one PCIe slot at X8 mode won't bottleneck the cards.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^it just runs



should i give him the famous Highway example, if you remember/read it before.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont remember sam


----------



## asingh (Nov 7, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> but how can a x16 card run in x8 mode (slower mode ) ???
> I don`t get it  ....



Would you want to force this...why..?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 7, 2010)

Service centers please ...
MSI and Sapphire in Mumbai ...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 7, 2010)

Y only CF or SLI config?Wat abt single GPU like 5870/5970?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> I dont remember sam



maybe it was Baba & Pulsar who read it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 7, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> Y only CF or SLI config?Wat abt single GPU like 5870/5970?



6850 CF better than 5870 at same price. also 6870 in cf is better than 5970 at lower price.



jayant_raj7 said:


> Get a Intel Core i7 930+ processor
> 
> IMO, get a 8 GB DDR3 1333 MHz+ RAM
> 
> If you are in mid-high extreme gaming, then I recommend you to go with HD 5850 and if you're fully in gaming then HD 6xxx series is there waiting for you.



i7 950 is much better at just 1k more. why go for 5850 when 6870 at lower price performs better.?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> maybe it was Baba & Pulsar who read it.



yup that was me
but do it again
it was legend.....ary


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 7, 2010)

^^NICE!!Barney fan


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> yup that was me
> but do it again
> it was legend.....ary



some other day. i think OPs confusion has gone away.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^NICE!!Barney fan



Yup
he's legend....wait for it....ary        legendary


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ actually it's
legen...wait 4 it..dary!


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2010)

^^
oh yea..
d after the "wait for it"


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 8, 2010)

I have more or less finalized on the following config after takinginto account the various inputs, however I still have to confirm the price of the Dell U2311H:

CPU	 AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
RAM	 Corsair 4GB x2
MoBo	 Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
GPU	 Sapphire Radeon HD 6870
Case	 Keep my present Zebronics "New York"
HDD	 Seagate Barracuda 1TB + the 1TB from my current system
Optical Drive Any decent SATA DVD writer
PSU	 Corsair VX 550W Should be adequate
Sound	 My ancient SB Live 5.1

Monitor	 Dell U2211H/U2311H
Kb/Mouse	 Microsoft Wired
Spkrs	 Logitech X 230

Should be within 75-80k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 8, 2010)

go for a 950 buddy!!


----------



## Cilus (Nov 8, 2010)

Get a Nvidia based GPU as their Tessellation performance is better than equivalent ATI based counterparts. My suggestion will be a single GTX 470.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 8, 2010)

the GTX470 is more or less on par with the HD6870 even with tessellation on...it will only improve with more mature drivers..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ right. HD6*** series have improved tessellation. ok, you loose out a few FPS here & there but i think most will prefer a cooler, silent & less power-hungry GPU to a waterheater.


----------



## SlashDK (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll suggest -

I7 950 @ 15k
Msi x58 pro-e @10.5k
3*4 GB ddr3 1333mhz @ 12k
2 * msi radeon HD 6870 @ 30k
Corsair tx750 @ 7k
Cooler master elite 430 black @ 3.5k
DVD writer from lite-on @ 1k
Dell ST2220 22" LED monitor @ 8.5k
Speakers of your choice @ 3k
K+m from razor @ 4k
Apc 1100 back ups 2 cell battery @ 7k
Cost = approximate 90k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 9, 2010)

I support ur idea of i7. But tx750w and 2 6870 will create a mess in 430 which lacks cable management.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 9, 2010)

@ cybertronic, I am honestly not interested in a power hungry setup so twin GPUs are out. The primary reason for this PC is image processing, so I will definitely buy one of the Dells with IPS panels. I agree that the argument about the overall cost of the AMD system being lower really doesn't hold good here, but somehow I am still leaning towards AMD, maybe because I've been using AMD based systems since the Athlons first came out.


----------



## asingh (Nov 9, 2010)

^^
Just get the X6 which you listed on the previous page.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 9, 2010)

Got the price of the dell U2311H - 14,750 shipped. I have decided to go for the X6, the total cost is coming to around 75k.

Thanks everyone for your inputs, my apologies to the people who recommended the Intel Core chips


----------



## pegasus (Nov 9, 2010)

teknoPhobia said:


> @ cybertronic, I am honestly not interested in a power hungry setup so twin GPUs are out. The primary reason for this PC is image processing, so I will definitely buy one of the Dells with IPS panels. I agree that the argument about the overall cost of the AMD system being lower really doesn't hold good here, but somehow I am still leaning towards AMD, maybe because I've been using AMD based systems since the Athlons first came out.


Since you won't be trying CF, you can get a good, feature-rich yet inexpensive ATX motherboard for your X6 setup.
Take a look at ASUS M4A87TD/USB3 - 5.7K approx *www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=nlWYrI9wlNIYHAaa
or ASUS M4A87TD EVO - 6.3K approx *www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp
ATX, SB850, SATA 6Gbps, USB 3.0, EPU for power saving, ...
*event.asus.com/mb/2010/Dual_Intelligent_Processors/

To get a rough idea on prices- *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------

